# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Fifth Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest!

## muddoc

The Fifth Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest is Here!!!

This is the fifth annual Bailey & Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest. First of all, I would like to thank the wonderful admin here at BP.net for allowing us to hold this contest on their site. With that said, I asked and was granted permission by the BP.net Staff to hold this contest on their site (contests are only allowed by permission). As per the Admin of BP.net, any and all Staff members (this includes Admins and Moderators) are not allowed to participate in the contest (they are however encouraged to guess just for fun). 

PLEASE READ EVERYTHING BEFORE POSTING!!!

The contest will work like this. The person that correctly guesses the phenotype (appearance)(more than one gene involved is a possibility, i.e. Double co-dominant or double dominant) and gender of the first snake OUT OF THE EGG will win that snake. In the event that more than one person has guessed the phenotype and gender, the person closest to the actual weight will prevail. Therefore, make sure that a hatchling weight guess is included in your post. Everyone is allowed ONE guess. Your guess needs to include phenotype, gender and weight. Although there is a possibility that the babies of this clutch could be carrying (i.e. Het or Poss Het) some recessive genes, I will not require that to be included in your guess, as I wont know for sure if it is carrying them or not. Please do not PM me with your guess, just include it in a response to this thread. Due to the possibility of there being legal ramifications (of which I can find no laws in the state of Louisiana) we are not going to take the chance of giving away a live animal. Therefore, we will sell the animal to the winner for the whopping sum of $1 plus actual shipping charges (Note: If you are attending a show that we will be at, we can deliver the animal to you, as we have done that in the past). We do have our export permits, but due to the cost involved with shipping international packages, I cannot honor guesses made by our International friends on the site (however, once again, they are encouraged to participate for fun). 

Disclaimer: Minors (under the age of 18) are encouraged to participate, however, I will need parental consent before sending the animal to the minor (i.e. I need to speak to a parent on the phone).

Here are all of the details that may help you come up with a guess:

1.This is Clutch #65 for 2012

2.The female is a Normal that is 11 years old

3.Her name is Lucy and her ID# is 01NF#2 (she was the dame for the first annual, third annual and fourth annual contests)(she is now deemed the Queen of the BP.net contest)

4.20 different co-dom/dom males were introduced to her enclosure (some were carrying or displaying recessive traits) (some of these were supers or multiple gened animals)

5.Of the 20 males, 14 of them were observed visually copulating with her, and there were 16 total copulations

6.She had her Post Ovulation Shed on August 27th

7.She laid her eggs throughout the day on September 29th (She actually laid 2 eggs in the morning, and quit.  I thought she may have been bound, and did a little help to get her started again.  She started laying again about 5 hours later, and finished by about 11pm.)

8.The clutch of 9 eggs and 3 slugs all candled good (with the exception of the slugs obviously), and weighed 885.0 grams (not including the slugs, which weighed 91 grams collectively)

9.The average egg size is 98.3 grams

Lastly, I wanted to mention that although we typically cut our eggs on day 52, we will be waiting until day 56 to cut these eggs, as that is the day that we typically see heads after cutting. If someone pips prior to day 56, we will cut all of the eggs. The first snake out of the eggs is the winner. Everyone please have fun making your guesses, and wed like to thank everyone for participating.

Below is a link to last years contest for anyone that wants to check it out. Last years winner did take home a female Yellow Belly. If you follow the link, you can click to each previous Annual Contest

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...Clutch-Contest

NOTE: Please make sure that you review all of the guesses before making yours, as if any guess is a duplicate of another, the first person to guess will be the winner, and you are not allowed a second guess if you make a mistake.

Here are the pics of the female on eggs, the eggs in the tub and the eggs set up in the incubator box before resting in their home for the next 60 days.







GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (10-26-2012),dgring (12-31-2013),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (10-01-2012),John1982 (09-30-2012),KornSnake (11-13-2012),_LotsaBalls_ (09-30-2012),_Mike41793_ (10-27-2012),_Quiet Tempest_ (10-25-2012),rabernet (10-01-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (09-30-2012),_SansCera_ (10-28-2012)

----------


## rabernet

Puzzle female, 68 grams! (Just for fun!) 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Inknsteel

Female pinstripe, 63g

----------


## rabernet

Stickied as well for the duration of the contest. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------

_muddoc_ (09-30-2012)

----------


## coolballsdave

Sugar male 72 grams

----------


## aalomon

Spector female 65g

----------


## muddoc

and it begins.  This is probably my favorite part of the egg laying season every year.

----------

Kaorte (09-30-2012),_python_addict_ (10-07-2012),snakesRkewl (09-30-2012)

----------


## elbee

Enchi female 68g
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express

----------


## Kinra

Mystic female 66g  :Very Happy:

----------


## Evenstar

Pastel Lesser, male, 67 grams

 :Please:

----------


## 1nstinct

Calico female 64 grams

----------


## John Marker

Female Mystic, 67 grams

John

----------


## Got Balls?

Enchi Fire Male 67g

----------


## snakesRkewl

Leopard female ~ 69 grams

----------


## wwmjkd

male kingspin, 68 grams

----------


## mattb

Male Mystic 65g

----------


## John1982

Enchi Female, 65 Grams

----------


## .G&S Royal pythons.

Spider male 70g

----------


## ballpythonluvr

spider female 74 grams

----------


## Royal Morphz

Pastel Lesser female 74g (just for fun)

----------


## joshuabradley1

Lesser male 66 grams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## filly77

Spider female 68 grams

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Calico male 79g

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bioteacher

Very cool contest! Great Idea!!!

Female enchi, 68 grams

----------


## txcoker

Pewter female 66 grams

----------


## ewaldrep

Mojave male 67.5g

----------


## LotsaBalls

Firefly female 67g

----------


## MarkieJ

Mystic male at 69 grams.

----------


## RoseyReps

pastel sugar, female, 62g

----------


## liv

67 gram fire female (just for fun!)

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Hidden Gene Woma male 70g

----------


## Sarin

Champagne Female 59 Grams. (For Fun  :Smile: )

----------


## cottonball

Cinnamon female 76g

----------


## Cupid

Mystic male 72 grams.

----------


## cinderbird

Male enchi, 62 grams. :3

Gettin in on the awesome action!

----------


## 3ofSwords

Enchi lesser  female 63 grams

----------


## bLlOoVoEd

Bel male 80g

----------


## BlueMoonExotics

Spider male 72 grams

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

Pastave female, 68 grams

----------


## Kaorte

Cinnamon Female, 62g! 

This should be exciting  :Very Happy:

----------


## Spartan452

Butter female 70g

----------


## rlditmars

Fire female 66 gms

----------


## gopherhockey03

Pinstripe female 62 grams!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

For the fun (since I can't play  :Tears: ) Sugar Female 78 grams.

----------


## Yeho

Bumble Bee female 72g

----------


## jason79

Spinner Female 73 grams

----------


## dillan2020

My guess is lesser bee male 68 grams

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

68 gram female Mojave.

----------


## DooLittle

Fire male 65 grams

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JaGv

:Confused:  female pastel 65g

----------


## marwari31

Pastel calico male 59 grams

----------


## BHReptiles

64g Mojave Female!

 :Very Happy:   :Please:

----------


## bad-one

Sugar female 67g

----------


## Mike41793

Female enchi 55 grams. 

(I reallyyyy want one of these haha!)

----------


## KLMuller

Male Black Pastel 52 grams

~ Karl

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Sable female, 75 g

----------


## jeanus

oh what fun now the suspence begins I will put an alarm on day 52

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Enchi YB male 68g (I want one of these  :Very Happy: )

----------


## RaltsXIV

Firefly female 70 grams

----------


## Carlene16

Pastel yellowbelly female 66 grams  :Razz:

----------


## alpine

Lesser female 65 grams

----------


## Rawbbeh

Pewter Female, 63 grams.

----------


## Davidsherps

Super pastel 62grams male

----------


## BFE Pets

Pastel male 59 grams

----------


## Knytemare

Spinner male 64g

----------


## rexrem

male leopard 67g

----------

JTrott (11-30-2012)

----------


## Tzeentch

Pastel yellowbelly male 59 grams

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

Female Lesser 77 grams

----------


## Ogre

Black pastel male 63g

I so was waiting for this, I doubt I'll win but what ever.

----------


## AJs Snake House

Pewter female 68 grams

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fndjason4

male yellowbelly 59g.

----------


## Robert093090

Champagne Male 73g

----------


## sharkrocket

Woma female 63 grams

And yeah, AWESOME IDEA!

----------


## hotelvoodoo

Male Mystic (71grams)

----------


## alkibp

Female Yellowbelly 65 grams

----------


## lefty

female butter. 67 grams.

----------


## spasticbeast

pastel female 63g

----------


## Christi

Pastel Sugar Female 61 grams

----------


## Izzys Keeper

Pastel butter 70g female

----------


## Lthv

Enchi female 71 grams  :Smile:

----------


## Simple Man

Leopard female = 68g

Regards,

B

----------


## Vesper

Pinstripe, male 65 grams
 :3

----------


## Lupe

Mystic, female, 62 grams

----------


## snakemansnakes

Hidden gene woma male 68 grams

----------


## BP2

69 gram, Female, Pastel Spotnose

----------


## All Balled Up

Pastel Mojave F 64 grams

----------


## Wobbilly5

Mystic Female 65 grams

----------


## Wapadi

Blk Pastel Lesser Male 72g.

Fingers crossed!

----------


## Protosci

Spinner male, 69g

----------


## brobertson

Male enchi, 63 grams

----------


## brobertson

Enchi male, 63 grams

Sorry for accidental double post

----------


## Sand

Intriguing concept...

Female Cinnabee 67G

----------


## PghBall

Calico female 67 grams.  As always, thanks for giving us this opportunity!! :Good Job:

----------

snakesRkewl (10-09-2012)

----------


## RobNJ

Ooh fun...female sulfur 59 grams...

----------


## ImBooBy

Enchi Female 66 grams

----------


## CBconstrictors

I'm going to say a mojave male 72 grams

----------


## TessadasExotics

Love this game! Thanks Bailey & Bailey!

Vanilla Enchi female 69g

----------


## spitzu

Male Enchi Vanilla @ 65 grams

----------


## OhhWatALoser

female yellowbelly pastel 66 grams

----------


## Narcotheferret

Spider/Male/66g

First visit to the site how sweet would it be to win? Lol

----------


## python_addict

a female pastel at 75 grams

----------


## el8ch

Female - Calider - 73 grams

 :Good Job:

----------


## Ryan Chin

enchi female 69 grams

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Stinger bee, female 65 grams


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jben

Sugar female 68 g 

Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## loonunit

Chocolate male, 68 grams.

----------


## Rat160

Male leopard 68g


Please excuse any errors sent from my crap phone.

----------


## lovepig78

female mojave 61g

----------


## Billy305

Lesser bee 72 grams female

----------


## J.Vandegrift

Pastel mystic female. 72g

----------


## Orlandoflor

calico female 67 grams

----------


## CaGirl5

Cinnamon Male 71grams!

----------


## vdubya98

female mystic 66g    :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## muddoc

As always, I would like to say thank you to all who have participated so far.  This is always fun for me to watch, and someone always wins a great animal.

I have been busy lately, as seems to be the norm these days.  Thus, I have not posted an update.  All of the eggs seem to be doing fine.  I can say that Lucy did spit out one more slug the day after the rest of the clutch was laid.  That would have made 13 eggs had she fertilized them all.  Hopefully next year, she will get to all of them, and maybe we can have a 14 + egg clutch.  Even though this contest isn't over, I am always in high anticipation for next year.

Again, good luck to all, and I will post another update in a couple weeks.

----------

_txcoker_ (10-10-2012)

----------


## Chkadii

Female Mojave 65g


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

Female Lesser 56grams  :Smile:

----------


## Redneck_Crow

Female sable, 66 gms

----------


## joebad976

Spinnerblast female 69g

----------


## Sama

Lol, another year of waiting begins : D
Cinnamon Female 68g

----------


## brokeballer

male banana 73 grams

----------


## adamsky27

69 gram Sugar Fire male?  :Smile:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

74g female champagne (just for fun.)

----------


## Russ Lawson

Sugar female 75g.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Lesser - female - 67g

Thank you for putting up the contest again. It's always fun!

----------


## Dragonviper

champagne female 76 g

----------


## Shadera

Thanks once again Tim.  These are always so much fun.

Enchi female.  72 grams.

----------


## Theodore Tibbitts

Black Pastel Female 70 grams

----------


## chago11

spinner blast male 72 grams

----------


## ktaylor89

Fire male, 68g  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Lemon Blast  male  66grams

----------


## Argentra

:Very Happy:  Yay for the return of The Contest!  :Good Job:  I guess I've waited long enough to make my guess:

Spider Female, 70 grams

 :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## OzarkPythons

Male mystic, 62 grams.

----------


## SansCera

Sugar Female 69 grams  :Please: 

Thanks for being to freakin awesome Tim and for all that you do for the hobby/hobbyists  :Hug:

----------


## Ladybugzcrunch

Male mystic 67 grams. :Very Happy:

----------


## Driver

Enchi lesser male 62 grams.

----------


## ChrisS

Pastel sugar male 68g

----------


## Enigmatic Reptiles

Black Pastel female 63g

----------


## Ga_herps

Hidden Gene woma female 62 grams

----------


## irishanaconda

sugar male 52g

----------


## towelie4365

Bumble Bee Male 66g

----------


## olstyn

Butter Enchi Male, 59 grams.

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Sugar female 67g

----------


## toyota89

Male mystic 75 grams

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bananii

Het Red Axanthic female, 70 grams!  Good luck everyone!

----------


## Soterios

Female Lesser 81 Grams. Daddy news a new pair of shoes!

----------


## KornSnake

Mojave female 63g

----------


## PweEzy

enchi female 62g

----------


## MJT_23

Firefly female 70 grams!

----------


## Karybdis

Yellow-Belly, female, 67g

----------


## olstyn

Sept 29th lay date, 30th is 1 day, 31 days in Oct, and we're at Nov 17th now, so that's 49 days in, right?  1 week at most until we know the outcome.   :Smile:

----------

_Argentra_ (11-18-2012),_Mike41793_ (11-17-2012)

----------


## barbie.dragon

Bumblebee female 62 grams

----------


## gaiaeagle

Black pastel male 65g

Hope no one said that *crosses fingers*

----------


## TessadasExotics

One more week! Wooooo Hooooooo it's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas!  :Taz:

----------


## snake8myelbo

Pastel mystic male 59 grams. Because I need one lol!

----------


## olstyn

Hm, day 56 seems to be over, and no news?

----------


## gopherhockey03

They are cutting on day 60, so if my Minnesota math is correct that would be November 28th.

----------


## olstyn

> They are cutting on day 60, so if my Minnesota math is correct that would be November 28th.


Just checked back with the original post of this thread, because what you said sounded wrong to me, and lo and behold, it *was* wrong:




> Lastly, I wanted to mention that although we typically cut our eggs on day 52, we will be waiting until day 56 to cut these eggs, as that is the day that we typically see heads after cutting. If someone pips prior to day 56, we will cut all of the eggs. The first snake out of the eggs is the winner. Everyone please have fun making your guesses, and wed like to thank everyone for participating.

----------


## cschneider

Mystic male 76g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Steve-J

Pewter Female 65g

----------


## ChrisS

> Hm, day 56 seems to be over, and no news?


Really? It very clearly says in the first post (which you quoted) that they cut on  day 56 (yesterday) cause that is when they * typically*  see heads. Not when the pick a winner. Its first snake out that wins not first cut egg.

----------


## muddoc

My apologies to everyone.  I actually made a small 2 day error on my calendar here at home, and I thought I was supposed to cut tomorrow.  I am actually going out to cut the eggs in a little while.  I will post a pic of the cut eggs later this afternoon.  Once the pic goes up, there will be no more guessing.  Good luck to all that have participated, and if anyone still needs to get in a last minute guess, they better hurry.

- - - Updated - - -

p.s. There were no pips as of yesterday evening.  Haven't been in the room yet this morning.

----------

_Argentra_ (11-25-2012),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (11-26-2012),_Kinra_ (11-25-2012),_loonunit_ (11-25-2012),_LotsaBalls_ (11-25-2012),mattb (11-25-2012),_Ogre_ (11-25-2012),_rlditmars_ (11-25-2012),snakesRkewl (11-25-2012),_txcoker_ (11-25-2012)

----------


## olstyn

> Really? It very clearly says in the first post (which you quoted) that they cut on  day 56 (yesterday) cause that is when they * typically*  see heads. Not when the pick a winner. Its first snake out that wins not first cut egg.


Aggressive much?  I said "news," not "winner."  It's not like I'm expecting to win; I was just curious what was going on...

----------


## amps daddy

What the heck. Im guessing fire fly 65g male.

----------


## PythonChick

Can't believe I almost missed this! Sugar female, 71 grams!

----------


## 3skulls

Fire female 80g

----------


## Solarsoldier001

My how time passes  :Smile: 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_Ridinandreptiles_ (11-26-2012)

----------


## Ogre

Oh I really want to win!

Sorry if auto correct messes up my message, because I have large thumbs.

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

lesser. 62 grams

----------


## shaunb79

Normal male 64 grams

----------


## reptileexperts

fire female 77 grams

----------


## Ladybugzcrunch

Ahhhhh.  I can not wait any longer!!!  SO when you cut the eggs, will we get pics?  Then we can narrow down the potential winners a bit.  So exciting!

----------


## adamsky27

Very exciting! I'll be watching  :Wink:

----------


## LotsaBalls

Any noses visable yet?

----------


## muddoc

I got stuck working grout in my new snake building last night (long story).  So, I didn't get to post the picture.  However, I did cut the eggs, and will get a pick up this afternoon.  I can say that there are no noses yet, and there are only three different morphs in the eggs (no normals at all).

----------

_Argentra_ (11-27-2012),_BHReptiles_ (11-26-2012),DooLittle (11-26-2012),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (11-26-2012),_Kinra_ (11-26-2012),_LotsaBalls_ (11-26-2012),_Ogre_ (11-26-2012),_PghBall_ (11-27-2012),_rlditmars_ (11-26-2012),snakesRkewl (11-26-2012),_txcoker_ (11-26-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-26-2012)

----------


## BHReptiles

The. Suspense. Is. Killing. Me.

----------

_loonunit_ (11-26-2012)

----------


## Ogre

> The. Suspense. Is. Killing. Me.


X2

Sorry if auto correct messes up my message, because I have large thumbs.

----------


## snakemansnakes

Cant Wait!!

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Waiting anxiously!!! That's for sure

And congrats on a no wild type clutch! Sounds like some killer odds  :Good Job:

----------


## RoseyReps

I'm sure I screwed up my guess, but I don't even care. I just can't wait to see who wins and what comes out! This is my new favorite contest  :Very Happy:

----------


## muddoc

Here is the pic.  There will be no more guesses that count from here forward.

----------

_adamsky27_ (11-26-2012),CBconstrictors (11-26-2012),DooLittle (11-26-2012),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (11-26-2012),_Kinra_ (11-26-2012),_LotsaBalls_ (11-27-2012),_Ogre_ (11-27-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (11-26-2012),snakesRkewl (11-26-2012),_Steve-J_ (11-26-2012),_txcoker_ (11-26-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-26-2012)

----------


## Kaorte

I see darkness! I hope there is a pretty little cinny female in there!

----------


## Robert093090

Come on give me a male Champagne!!!


Follow my Instagram page @Noa_Morphs

----------


## 1nstinct

come on female calico!

----------


## BHReptiles

COME ON FEMALE MOJAVE! I could really use one  :Very Happy:

----------


## CaGirl5

> I see darkness! I hope there is a pretty little cinny female in there!


I'm hopin a little cinny male slithers out before your female  :Wink:

----------

Kaorte (11-26-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha how many people just guessed for something they wanted. :o

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Kaorte (11-26-2012)

----------


## CaGirl5

> Haha how many people just guessed for something they wanted. :o


I realized after I had already guessed that I shoulda done that lol

----------

_3skulls_ (11-26-2012)

----------


## BHReptiles

I guessed something not only that I wanted, but something that I could see really adding some umph to my collection later. However, I wouldn't mind having anything! I think they are all beautiful, even the normals.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-26-2012)

----------


## Robert093090

> Haha how many people just guessed for something they wanted. :o


I did lol


Follow my Instagram page @Noa_Morphs

----------

_3skulls_ (11-26-2012),Kaorte (11-26-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

pretty sure there's a little leopard girl in there wanting to busta move

----------


## CBconstrictors

I think a little male mojave is about show how much he wants out of that egg

----------


## olstyn

> Haha how many people just guessed for something they wanted. :o


Seems odd to guess something you don't want.  I mean, really, not much point in winning something you aren't interested in having.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-26-2012)

----------


## Sama

Aww come on, don't you want to tell us what the morphs are, the suspense is killing us! : D Thanks for doing this every year by the way, as you can see we all love it!

Come on little cinny girl!

----------


## toyota89

Since we cant guess anymore can you tell us what the parents were?

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaorte

> Since we cant guess anymore can you tell us what the parents were?
> 
> Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2


I don't think he will know until the snakes are out.. It could be a multi-sired clutch.

----------


## toyota89

He could still tell us all of them 

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaorte

> He could still tell us all of them 
> 
> Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2


I suppose he could  :Razz:  But why spoil the fun! We will know in a couple days  :Razz:

----------

_Kinra_ (11-27-2012)

----------


## CaGirl5

> Seems odd to guess something you don't want.  I mean, really, not much point in winning something you aren't interested in having.


My strategy was to pick something nobody else had picked.. Lol but I'm no picky either

----------


## Mike41793

Enchi enchi enchi!

----------


## 3skulls

Ready...

Aim...

FIRE !!!

----------

_CaGirl5_ (11-27-2012)

----------


## brobertson

Just a random whim, but if more than one baby crawls out overnight, are there two winners?

----------


## loonunit

He'll have some idea that's about to happen, at least---usually the first ones to stick their noses out and start breathing are the first ones out of the egg. But it's a good question.

----------


## RoseyReps

I don't care if I go crazy  1 2 3 4 5 6 switch!
Crazy go I if care don't I 6 5 4 3 2 1 switch!
 :Psychotic:  :Psychotic:  :Psychotic:  :Psychotic:  :Psychotic: 
 :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz: 

Sorry, just bored and can't wait to see who crawls out  :Very Happy:

----------


## loonunit

I think it's hysterical that while everyone else in the country is freaking out over Powerball, we're all over here waiting to see if we won a SNAKE  :Snake: .

----------

_3skulls_ (11-28-2012),_BHReptiles_ (11-28-2012)

----------


## Inknsteel

> I think it's hysterical that while everyone else in the country is freaking out over Powerball, we're all over here waiting to see if we won a SNAKE .


MUCH better odds on winning this contest...  :Good Job: 

And on that note, I'm off to buy my powerball tickets too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LotsaBalls

> MUCH better odds on winning this contest... 
> 
> And on that note, I'm off to buy my powerball tickets too.


I'm getting mine tomorrow.  :Wink:

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-28-2012)

----------


## mattb

> I'm getting mine tomorrow.


The drawing is tonight.

----------


## Mike41793

> The drawing is tonight.


Yes, we know. Thats the point.  :Wink:

----------


## 3skulls

It's only like 300 million after taxes. Not really worth it. 


FIRE!!!

----------


## barbie.dragon

Bumblebee! Please!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CaGirl5

I guess they're waiting till Christmas....

Hey, random trivia question:
"What do you call a baby BP curled up in the egg who is going to be the first one to hatch?"


-Cinnamon roll!

----------


## olstyn

The lottery is a tax on people who don't understand (or choose to ignore) math.  This contest, on the other hand, is free to enter, and therefore a much better prospect.

----------


## RoseyReps

:Tears:  :Tears: 
Anything? Noses? Bubbles? Did they see their shadow and go back in the eggs? Err...wait...that's not right
 :Rolleyes2:

----------


## olstyn

> Anything? Noses? Bubbles? Did they see their shadow and go back in the eggs? Err...wait...that's not right


Haha, if that would lead to 6 more weeks of summer, I'd be ok with it.   :Smile:

----------

_LotsaBalls_ (11-29-2012),snakesRkewl (11-29-2012)

----------


## 1nstinct

Wow my calico female is taking forever to come out  :Good Job:

----------


## Ogre

Please be the one I picked... what seems like so long ago.

Sorry if auto correct messes up my message, because I have large thumbs.

----------


## muddoc

The first snake crawled out yesterday evening. My apologies for not getting it up last night, but it was 10:45pm, and I had to get up early from work.

And here is the pic:



This is a pic from a bit ago.  They still aren’t all out, but you can see the range.  It appears the Pastel Ivory and something with Spider in it won the race to the follicles.



As many have said, it is not the Powerball, but we have a winner.  And the winner is a Pastel Yellow Belly male at 72.0 grams. Only one person guessed Pastel Yellow Belly female and Tzeentch was the winner. If the winner does not contact us within 10 days, the animal will be donated to USARK (proceeds from sale).  I will be PMing the winner as well, in case they miss the post.





> Pastel yellowbelly male 59 grams


Below is a list of all of the males that went in with Lucy and the ones with a "C" next to them were actually visually documented as copulating:
Bumble Bee - C
Spinner Blast -C
Pastel Spotnose
Enchi Het Axanthic
Lesser Het Genetic Stripe - C
Pastel Mystic - C
Woma
Super Enchi
Mojave Spider Het Hypo - C
Lesser Bee - C
Pastel VPI Sugar - C
Pastel Ivory - C
Cinnamon Het Hypo - C
Super Chocolate - C
Pewter Het Pied - C
Stinger Bee - C
Champagne
Enchi Vanilla – C
Spinner
PK Desert
VPI Sugar - C


It appears that this year, unlike other years, we only had two sires.  From what I can tell, everything is either a Spider, a Pastel Yellow Belly or a Yellow Belly.  I will say that it appears that the Pastel Ivory did the most damage, and he my animal that throws the Fader gene in his offspring.  So the animal out first is actually a Pastel Yellow Belly Fader animal.

Congrats to Tzeentch, and a big thank you to everyone that participated. I already can't wait for next year.  I have some really fun plans for males next year, so think big when guessing.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (12-03-2012),Davidsherps (12-02-2012),DooLittle (11-29-2012),_ewaldrep_ (11-30-2012),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (11-30-2012),_LotsaBalls_ (11-29-2012),_Ogre_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ahhhhh

Congrats  :Smile:

----------


## sharkrocket

Congrats!

Love pastel yellowbellies  :Smile:  So hot!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

so close, I picked the wrong sex

congrads

----------


## CBconstrictors

Congratulations

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Awesome  :Smile:  congrats to the winner


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## TessadasExotics

Awesome and a big Congrats to the winner!

----------


## PghBall

Congrats to the winner!  And thanks to Muddoc again for giving us this one of a kind opportunity!  :Good Job:

----------


## BHReptiles

Congrats! Thank you so much for this opportunity! I look forward to next year's clutch! 

I think it's really awesome what you do in conjunction with USARK. USARK needs to know we've got their back in their fight to protect or rights and privileges as responsible keepers.

----------


## loonunit

Wow, a double possibly triple gene winner? That's awesome.

----------


## snakesRkewl

What a smokin hot pastel yb fader, congrats winner!

----------


## Mike41793

Congrats what a hot lookin snake! 

I really like this whole idea, id love to do something similar to give back to bp.net once i get the hang of breeding. Thanks again for the contest!  :Good Job:

----------


## Kinra

Huge congrats to the winner!   :Good Job:

----------


## Ogre

Congrats.

Sorry if auto correct messes up my message, because I have large thumbs.

----------


## Argentra

Aww...you mean I actually COULD have won my spider this year?? Drat. Ah well, there's always next year.

But congrats to the winner, that is one sweet looking little one. Almost looked like a super pastel there for a minute.  :Very Happy:

----------


## barbie.dragon

Nice congrats!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Big congrats to the winner!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Congrats to the winner. That is one smokin' animal.

----------


## Tzeentch

Thank you! He will an awesome addition. My first Yellowbelly.

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Congrats, Tzeentch!    :Smile:

----------


## elbee

Congrats!

----------


## mattb

Congrats

----------


## 778Reptiles

Pastel Female 66 grams

- - - Updated - - -

HAHA my bad.. should have continued to the bottom

----------


## Odd-sam

Congrats

----------


## AJM

enchi female 63 grams

----------


## Andybill

There was a winner 6 months ago.

----------


## SjbReptiles

Mojave male 67 grams

- - - Updated - - -

Mojave male 67 grams

- - - Updated - - -

Mojave male 67 grams

----------


## BHReptiles

> Mojave male 67 grams


There was already a winner a LONG time ago.

----------

